# And this is why parkour is dumb...



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

yikes.... nuff said
**caution contains graphic video footage of a wipeout of epic proportions**
*viewer discretion is recomended*


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Ouch!!!!!!


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

for like the first min i was like look at this ninja... back flipping and running without wheezing, looking over all "fit" then the whopper comes lol, serves him right for all that running and jumping , making me feel a lil double X L


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Jumping over rooftops... Accidents do happen ya know. ACCIDENTS.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

buddy played a lil too much assassins creed , or prince of persia..


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

OHH!! SNAP!!! That is Nasty. Wow. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Scherb (Feb 10, 2011)

macframalama said:


> buddy played a lil too much assassins creed , or prince of persia..


Lol. That's for sure. poor sob


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

macframalama said:


> buddy played a lil too much assassins creed , or prince of persia..


Quick save and reload! Snap, this is real life yo.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i wouldn't say the sport is dumb, many do it without going for some of those extreme obstacles. Overall its no different than skateboarding or bmxing, except less expensive


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i shouldnt make fun, I bet if i ran across my driveway , tried a backflip the ambulance would have come alot sooner in my video,


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

lol, i say try it anyways, cant be worse than when i tried a back flip off the high dive as an overweight 10 yo


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

Bauuuusssss


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Atleast he was doing something extreme... I have always thought of myself as a pretty fit guy. I snowboard, wakeboard, dirtbike, hike, snowmobile... I have dropped 40' cliffs on my snowboard and 30' drops on my snowmobile... Last year I was walking down my stairs and missed the last one, rolled my ankle and tore a ligament... I didnt drop nearly as far as this guy... 

Sent via the Shining.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

There's an indoor parkour studio that just opened last month that my 15 year old son has been wanting me to take him to. I'd be fine with him doing parkour in the studio with all the padded floors, etc but the last thing I need is him running around on roof-tops


----------



## Reckon (Jul 25, 2012)

Hm. That's like always rock climbing indoors? Sooner or later that rock climber will want to go outside.


----------



## Lamplighter (Aug 3, 2012)

I wonder if he'll try the jump again. It was a minor miscalculation that had bad results. Go you think he has medical disability insurance? 

Evel Knievil busted a lot of bones. Son #2 was a daredevil and he was also an ultimate fighter but one you hit 30 it becomes slow down time.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Well, this is the inevitability that all people that do parkour will expect to happen eventually :0


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

I used to do gymnastics, and I have to say the description of parkour training does look wicked cool.

Parkour - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

